# what is the biggest yield someone has got with bubbleponics



## Davee (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, I know everyone using bubbleponics would like to hear some testimonials on yields with trhe bubbleponics-dwt system. Rollitup, and let it be known members!


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 7, 2007)

There are so many variables in this situation Dave.


----------



## email468 (Nov 7, 2007)

i'd be interested to know too - though i think it is the operator and not the system that is the most important factor in determining yield.

bubblerking, where are you?


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 7, 2007)

You just love stalking me now dont u email. lol just jokingggg we seem to be helping each other out help the others with the questions


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 7, 2007)

I got to tell you, I never actually bud my plants in bubblers, but both my mothers grow so insanely fast in them I think I probably should be using them for the whole grow.


----------



## Davee (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, I just thought it would be interesting to hear some success stories!


----------



## the1dillinger2escape3plan (Nov 8, 2007)

yeh, if you want big yields, learn how your plant works, want it needs and what it dosnt like then look at all the manipulaton techniques like screening, pruning, training bla bla.
You could run a bubbleponics that gives you a pretty average yield if you didnt bother to try maximise the setup. 
also look at the differnt strains, and their growth patterns.
learn the difference between sativa and indica characteristics because this will affect how your grow space is used. 
with hydro you can grow a massive plant that has been had lots of manipulation and training with a relatively small amount of medium and space, where as in dirt the plants growth is limited to the size of the pot.
more plant under light = bigger yield


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 8, 2007)

Davee said:


> Hey, I just thought it would be interesting to hear some success stories!


I've gotten 50 lb.'s off of two plants!


----------



## email468 (Nov 8, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I've gotten 50 lb.'s off of two plants!


in six weeks!


----------



## Davee (Nov 8, 2007)

don't go for that!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 8, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I've gotten 50 lb.'s off of two plants!



I've gotten 51lbs off ONE plant! 

Of course, it was 19 feet tall, ate people, and is imaginary....


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 8, 2007)

I wanna hear some sucess stories, lots of peeps grow with Bubbleponics...


----------



## Davee (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't understand..rollitup wants to hear in detail about some of the success that's been had while using bubbleponics etc, not this kiddy stuff!


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 9, 2007)

Haha sorry bro guess not too many ppl use bubbleponics on here.


----------



## pandabear (Nov 9, 2007)

i yeilded 1lb off of my bubbleponics setup off of 6 plant, but thats only after i tossed my stealth hydro cfls and bought a 400 watt hps and tossed my bubbleponics res too cuz its a piece of crap and too small

heres my setup. forget the stealth hydro system its a scam for newbies, i know cuz i threw away $300 on my only to go make my own bubblponics system, much better and much larger so it could "really" fit 6 plants. i got 1lb off my first harvest using 400watt light bb strain in the below setup


----------



## email468 (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome set-up pandabear - i'm going to have to design a new space soon!


----------



## GEEsu5 (Nov 9, 2007)

nice couch


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 9, 2007)

that is one cool set up...


----------



## TheGhoul (Nov 10, 2007)

Is bubbleponics = DWC bubblers ?
I average about 1 lb. per 5 gal. bucket in a homemade hybrid ghetto system .
Best plant to date was 19 oz.
The Ghoul


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh shit. Is that "the ghoul"? This can't be good.


----------



## TheGhoul (Nov 10, 2007)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Oh shit. Is that "the ghoul"? This can't be good.


Sup Plas ?
Here's some of the Ghoulish goodies from a past grow .
If it's from the Ghoul = it's gotta be good . 
Peace all
The Ghoul


----------



## banesbong (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm very curious to know what im goin to get out of my system...i have three plants in the system so they had room to grow...the plants are over a foot high and i was wondering what kind of yield i would get if i put them into the flowering cycle now...


----------



## Davee (Nov 10, 2007)

Ghoul and Panda..rollitup...good growing..keep it up!!


----------



## pandabear (Nov 10, 2007)

TheGhoul said:


> Sup Plas ?
> Here's some of the Ghoulish goodies from a past grow .
> If it's from the Ghoul = it's gotta be good .
> Peace all
> The Ghoul


 
damn ghoul those look a++++ what type if light you got or like how many watts per bucket would you suggest to pull a lb off each bucket?


----------



## TheGhoul (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Pandabear ,
The room is 10ft x 12ft. x 6 ft. tall with 2-1000w. hps. hortilux in cooltubes cooled by a 630 cfm blower . I only do 4 buckets at a time and spin each bucket 90 degrees everyday so everybody gets a fair chance . Reason for 4 bukts is shitty local plant count laws . 

I do best with ind. / sat. 50/50 mutt strains . I only top once because I'm lazy and don't like having to tie so many colas to the ceiling and it hinders my spinning the buckets easily anyways. Works out to 500 watts per bucket but I can pull 3.5 - 4 lbs. per grow w/ very little effort . Do it a cpl. times a yr. And I have more than enough to keep me happy . 

I use a crazy G/H 3 part recipe , LiquidKarma , cal/mag + , Koolbloom , Sucanat /Sugar -or- Sweet , and Hydrogard . It's recirculating D.W.C x Drip combos .

Peace
The Ghoul


----------



## ucross58 (Nov 11, 2007)

no gonna lie, i use the bubble ponic system right guess i'm a newbie but my girls are so nice and bushy after two weeks already see my gallery


----------



## pandabear (Nov 12, 2007)

ucross58 said:


> no gonna lie, i use the bubble ponic system right guess i'm a newbie but my girls are so nice and bushy after two weeks already see my gallery


 
lookin good man, i was just saying that you gonna have to move them when they get a little bigger or that gonna be really dense. 

i would just try to find a tupperware contanier that is large at lowes or somthing and transfer all you stealth hydro stuff into that and cut holes in the lid for you plants. the containers are real cheap. the only tricky part is to gently untagle the roots when you move them but its easyer than it sounds, but just dont let them get too big and tangled before you move them.


----------



## ucross58 (Nov 19, 2007)

i will have to add some pics just see my gallery again that was from this morning, shall i change it right away to something bigger?


----------



## potpimp (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as Pandabear; I soaked $300 into a P.O.S. stealth hydro bubbleponics system only to have every one of them die waiting on SH to ship my pH up/down and my meter. It was over a month later that I got everything else. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I had 14 DP Blueberry plants DIE because I didn't have a way to measure the pH. I don't think I'll ever use a system like that again; too fussy and too fragile.


----------



## Davee (Nov 19, 2007)

Potpimp..so Are you saying it was the systems fault for you not having a much needed meter? I mean it is a must!!


----------



## scias (Nov 19, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I've gotten 50 lb.'s off of two plants!


man thats nothin. i got 133.7½ lbs from a strain my archaeologist friend found in a 5300 b.c. clay pot in egypt. all that using only 2 large flashlights and a picture of the sun.


----------



## fostex (Nov 19, 2007)

stealth hydro still has me waiting on a order a month old. two thumbs down to the ground...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 19, 2007)

If you use RO water you will have absolutely no problem with you ph, did anyone read Roseman's thread..... WE MISS U ROSE!!!!!!


----------



## bubblerking (Nov 19, 2007)

email468 said:


> i'd be interested to know too - though i think it is the operator and not the system that is the most important factor in determining yield.
> 
> bubblerking, where are you?


my system is not bubbleponics just straight bubbler peace


----------



## ucross58 (Nov 21, 2007)

goin today to lowes to get a new container for my stealth hydro system


----------



## potpimp (Nov 21, 2007)

ucross58 said:


> ... stealth hydro system


dum dum dum, another one bites the dust. dum dum dum, another one bites the dust.


----------



## happyface (Apr 27, 2008)

i wanna hear some sucsedd stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChroniComedian (Apr 28, 2008)

I am currently growing on the 6 site bubbleponics system and am about 33 days into my flowering process. Check out my grow file in my signature if you want to follow it up. I have 4 plants going right now, all grown from seeds, all female.


----------



## happyface (Apr 28, 2008)

hell yea man! finally some relive.im bout 1 month into my grow. yous looks really nice.where did you get your seeds? im gonna go all out and buy some feminized.any recomendations would be awesome.


----------



## the1dillinger2escape3plan (May 7, 2008)

scias said:


> man thats nothin. i got 133.7½ lbs from a strain my archaeologist friend found in a 5300 b.c. clay pot in egypt. all that using only 2 large flashlights and a picture of the sun.


farkn genius!


----------



## fourhundredand20 (May 7, 2008)

yo, id also like to hear some stories.. i just set up a 5-gallon bubbler bucket w/ 10" net pot, n some bad as nutrients.. any tips??


----------



## happyface (May 7, 2008)

i wanted to do a seperate setup with a dutch pot system. its kinda the same 5 gal bucket 1 plant setup.what kind of nutes are you planning to use???????


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 8, 2008)

I thought the dutch pot system was when you smoked a joint in a bong through a hookah. Seems convoluted, but can you really dissuade those crazy dutch?


----------



## flashyy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

9 dry ak-47 oxypot


----------



## SelektaSeekrits (Sep 4, 2012)

Seems like all the guys that are complaining about the BubblePonic system just blew it cause they couldn't handle the details. Who grows without a Ph kit? And while every one else is having amazing results, your one of the very few failing? Sounds like a *operator error* all around to me...

Im very impressed by all the people having such awesome results from the bubble system!!

*KEEP IT UP! AND KEEP POSTING!*

And Thanks to all the positive people on here <3


----------

